# marinated cheese..???



## dan the mano (Jun 9, 2018)

has anyone ever tried this... and if so ,how was it... then what did you use for a marinate ... i have tried this before , but am looking at some different suggestions  thanks every
  one


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 11, 2018)

Never even crossed my mind.  What did you use when you tried it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2018)

It sounds interesting, but I doubt that cheese would pick up much flavor from a marinade.
Al


----------



## ksblazer (Jun 11, 2018)

I've thought about this in the past. Thought it would be cool to marinate cheddar in buffalo wing sauce. Did some looking around on the net and couldn't find any marinating cheese info. So I assumed it it wouldn't work very well.


----------



## dan the mano (Jun 12, 2018)

bbqbrett said:


> Never even crossed my mind.  What did you use when you tried it?


well i have used both syrup .. then a strawberry wine ... depending on personal preference i liked the wine best , however ill never use the strawbeey type again .. just too red and i think say a good sweet grape would be better . at the time i actually tried a total of 15 different mixes ... wine was deffinately the most popualr but syrup wasnt far behind either .


----------



## dan the mano (Jun 12, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds interesting, but I doubt that cheese would pick up much flavor from a marinade.
> Al


actually it did pickup a lot of flavor ... i went and used a big roast fork to put holes all through the cheese ,and also so the liquid could get into the middle


----------

